

Google changed the logo - ecesena
http://www.reddit.com/r/mildlyinteresting/comments/26exyh/google_moved_the_g_left_one_pixel_and_the_l_down

======
ecesena
Here's an animated gif: [http://gizmodo.com/google-changed-its-logo-this-
weekend-and-...](http://gizmodo.com/google-changed-its-logo-this-weekend-and-
you-didnt-even-1582005359)

